# Here it is, Hoyt Horizon package from Aardvark Archery (pic)



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered this off of aardvarkarchery.co.uk in the UK where they do not seem to be suffering from limbs being out of stock. Nobody here had any feedback about these guys, so I will drop a few words in case somebody looks for some opinions later.

As expected, shipping with UPS is a little more pricey than shipping in within North America, but to my surprise, from the UK to this side of the planet was pretty fast!

Order was shipped on Thurs, UPS rolled up to my door on Monday.

This is the starter kit that includes:

Hoyt Horizon Riser
Samick Vision limbs
Fast Flight plus string with nocking point
Hoyt super pro arrow rest
8x Easton Platinum plus arrows
Cartel K sight
Cartel triple pressure button
Cartel armguard
A&F leather platform tab
Gompy Bowstringer
Cartel lite deluxe quiver
Cartel carbon longrod
Negrini hard case
Hunter finger sling


There are no instructions for the newbie, so after figuring out what the plunger was , everything is strung, waxed, tightened and ready to go! 

Thanks to Neil and Lez at the store for answering my questions and making sure everything went smoothly.

This is my first bow, Im looking forward to spending a lot of time getting to know it and develop my form.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool. How much did you end up paying altogether?


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

US$527 before shipping.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Not too bad, how much did you pay in shipping if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sircuddles (Aug 2, 2012)

zero-g said:


> US$527 before shipping.


How in the hell was all of this $527 USD? The Horizon and limbs alone on Lancaster are $460.


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

dmassphoto said:


> Not too bad, how much did you pay in shipping if you don't mind me asking?


$60 to my door.



sircuddles said:


> How in the hell was all of this $527 USD? The Horizon and limbs alone on Lancaster are $460.


Thats if they have them in stock! Every place I checked in the US is sold out and waiting lists are going into mid Sept now.

The price you see on the aardvarkarchery website includes a 20% VAT (tax) which thankfully you do not pay if you are not in the UK. So 20% off!


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

zero-g said:


> I ordered this off of aardvarkarchery.co.uk in the UK where they do not seem to be suffering from limbs being out of stock. Nobody here had any feedback about these guys, so I will drop a few words in case somebody looks for some opinions later.


Nice rig. Can't offer any feedback about Aaardvark and shipping outside Uk, but your experience seems pretty good. Within UK, Aardvark are probably one of _the_ most respected pro-shops, widely known for great advice and going the extra mile.


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

hooktonboy said:


> Within UK, Aardvark are probably one of _the_ most respected pro-shops, widely known for great advice and going the extra mile.


Well then, I am glad to give them a stamp of approval over on this side of the pond!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Why wouldn't you just get the Samick Vision riser, since it has limb alignment adjustments while the Horizon does not? And it's cheaper than the Hoyt riser.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

John the Horizon has limb alignment (Excel does not). I have a second hand one that is pretty nice.


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you don't mind a slight thread hijacking, but since I am new to the forum apparently I can't start threads of my own until I have a decent post count.

I used to shoot when I was a kid (traditional barebow), but haven't for over 20 years now. I have been thinking of starting again and giving olympic style archery a try, so I am effectively a beginner all over again.

I was just wondering what the opinions are of ordering a first bow online vs. getting it from a local dealer. 

That Hoyt Horizon package looks exactly like what I was thinking, and that is by far the best price I have seen even with the shipping to the US. But as a beginner who knows next to nothing does it make more sense to buy from a local dealer even if it costs more, but be able to go back directly to them with questions or problems? 

I found a guy who rents equipment and gives lessons at the free outdoor range at the park, so I figure I can go for lessons with him, rent until I have some idea about draw length, draw weight and all that. At that point I could reasonably order what I need, but does it make sense as a beginner to buy where I can walk in with any problems, or is the cost difference just too good to pass up? 

I was really leaning towards buying from the local dealer, but man, that price is very tempting.


----------



## zero-g (Aug 8, 2012)

Clarsach said:


> I was just wondering what the opinions are of ordering a first bow online vs. getting it from a local dealer.


I read all I could on these forums and other resources before I went ahead and got this. The local dealers were all sold out and the ones that did have stock were out of my price range.

I visited a local archery shop and chatted with the guy, measured my wingspan and I held a few different bows. 

I ordered 34# limbs on this bow, its way too heavy to start, but my plan is to buy some cheap #20 to #24 $80 limbs to start and move to these ones in a few months.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Some gear just is not readily available in the U.S. at times. I once had to order navigator shafts from Alternative in the UK because neither Lancaster or my local shops could get their hands on any. Crazy.

Also some stuff is exotic enough that local dealers can't really order it. Take a Best riser for example.


----------



## searay6 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was willing to wait for my local Hoyt dealer to order a Horzon riser for me. It was $60 less than LAS and no shipping costs. I'm not knocking LAS, but they're not always the cheapest. LAS was backordered so i didn't mind waiting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SBills said:


> John the Horizon has limb alignment (Excel does not). I have a second hand one that is pretty nice.


Scott, I didn't see the alignment screws. Thanks for the correction. In that case, it's a pretty good looking riser. Hoyt has always done a great job with their risers.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Scott, I didn't see the alignment screws. Thanks for the correction. In that case, it's a pretty good looking riser. Hoyt has always done a great job with their risers.


What would be really great for young archers is a slight revision of the Excel to include the pivot block alignment used on the Horizon and Formula Excel. A 25 inch riser is a pretty big hunk of metal to give to a growing kid.


----------



## motorpig (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this sold??


----------



## motorpig (Sep 27, 2012)

never mind wrong thread. sorry


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John - 

Hoyt actually got the limb alignment mechanism right on the Horizon. Set and lock screws, instead of the shim rings. 
Only down sides to the riser are no auxiliary stab bushings and a fair amount of flex. The latter is a personal preference, as the riser feels good, but loses a few fps compared to stiffer risers. I really like the grip 

Viper1 out.


----------

